

Show HN: New platform connects human rights activists with people who can help - movementsorg
https://beta.movements.org

======
presidentender
Nothing for domestic rights in the US, Canada or Latin North America? The
'regions' page doesn't let me select North America.

~~~
movementsorg
Movements.org focuses on closed societies (rated Not Free or Partially Free by
Freedom House) with populations above 15 million.

------
whitehat2k9
In other news, China, North Korea, and Syria jointly announce their intent to
acquire Movements.

